# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Can You tell the sex on whites tree frogs?

## KassyMiller

i owned a pair of whites in the past, and they sadly passed on, but now i own another pair. winnifred and DK. ive tried to look up ways to tell the sex previously, but never got the answer i wanted?
winnifred is smaller and i just gave her a girl name... thinking she was a girl
and DK is HUGE! he might be older , i have no idea but he is the boy?
and is there a chance if they are different sex's for them to have babies? i really dont want them too? so if i dont try it wont happen right?
how do they reproduce... they dont actually have sex right? i know its a odd question lol
thanks to anyone that helps me  :Smile:   :Frog Smile:

----------


## ZachTurner

Since both males and females call((But only males call by inflating his throat sac)), size doesn't really matter, and neither does color.. The best way to sex them as far as I know is to take a look at their front feet for nuptial pads..
See how the Males have a thumb spot


females Dont


Reference
*pics From "ladybird" on  RFUK *

----------


## Leefrogs

Zqck is exactly right. Thanks for posting the great pics too.  These pads dont show up till they are over a year. Both my females called (talked) but less than 15 seconds. When I got a male, both the girls shut up and started to fight more.  I had to move them to a huge 74 gal so the bigger dominant female wouldn't be able hunt the other.  

Breeding is a complicated process with whites. They have to be cycled, cooled and shortned light cycle. It's strssfuland breeders say they loose15% of females in the process 
If you do plan on breeding study up. You could end up with 1,000  babies.

----------


## BG

Wow you learn something evryday thank god im here good job guys

----------


## KassyMiller

> Since both males and females call((But only males call by inflating his throat sac)), size doesn't really matter, and neither does color.. The best way to sex them as far as I know is to take a look at their front feet for nuptial pads..
> See how the Males have a thumb spot
> 
> 
> females Dont
> 
> 
> Reference
> *pics From "ladybird" on  RFUK *


lol i dont really see a thumb spot.... i could just be blind...

----------


## ZachTurner



----------



----------


## KassyMiller

> 


thanks!!! i thought that might be what you are talking about... weird how that is the only way to tell the sex! thanks alot for your help!

----------


## Maz1968

> Since both males and females call((But only males call by inflating his throat sac)), size doesn't really matter, and neither does color.. The best way to sex them as far as I know is to take a look at their front feet for nuptial pads..
> See how the Males have a thumb spot
> 
> 
> females Dont
> 
> 
> Reference
> *pics From "ladybird" on  RFUK *


is this pad there all the time once they reach a year old, or only when its mateing season...

----------


## Tree frog maniac

Wait so the one that I think is a female inflates its throughout and has thos pads as well is bigger than what I think is the male who doesn't have those type pads and doesn't say a word

----------

